# Subversion Konfiguration



## caramba12321 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine spezielle Frage. Und zwar wollen wir zu 3. auf einen Server entwickeln. Die aktuellste Version unsere Projektes soll immer über http://example.com/bla einsichtbar sein. Ich habe nun einen Subversion Server auf unseren Server installiert(web auth) und ein repository erstellt:

/var/lib/svn/development

Das Projekt liegt unter 
/home/dev/sfprojects/project/

ich habe nun wie in der Documentation von SVN unter

 /home/dev/sfprojects/project/ 

die 3 Verzeichnisse trunk, tag und branches erstellt und in den Ordner trunk die aktuelle Version der zu entwickelnen Website kopiert. Danach habe ich das repository mit dem Befehl "gefüllt":
svn import /home/dev/sfprojects/project

http://localhost/svn/development -m "los gehts"

Das ganze funktioniert auch soweit. Die Entwickler können das Repository abrufen und auch aktualliersen. Wie kriege ich es nun hin, dass ich unter /home/dev/sfprojects/project/trunk (welches das root verzeichnes des virtual hosts für das Projekt ist) auch immer die aktuellste Version ist?
unter 

/var/lib/svn/development sind die daten ja nicht im Klartext gespeichert, oder?
Wie kann ich das realisieren?
Gruß Caramba


----------



## bled (5. November 2009)

Ich würde dafür die Hooks von Subversion benutzen. Damit könntest du dann bei jedem Einchecken auf dem Server lokal die aktuelle (eben eingecheckte) Version ins gewünschte Verzeichnis auschecken.

Doku gibt's hier: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/svn.reposadmin.create.html#svn.reposadmin.create.hooks

Kleiner Tipp: Nicht vergessen, dass innerhalb der Hooks die PATH Variable nicht gesetzt ist. Das heißt also, dass man in einem Shell Script zum Beispiel /usr/bin/svn statt einfach nur svn benutzen muss.
Das hat mich früher mal jede Menge Zeit und Nerven gekostet


----------

